# Can't access WCCK menu



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm stumped on this one. I was having issues with connecting to the internet, so I started troubleshooting.

I checked the WCCK lights and all were all green as should be. Reset just in case.
HR24 wouldn't connect to the net via it's setup menu.
Reset the HR24 and it connected.

But I can't get to the WCCK setup menu at http://169.254.1.100:8080 anymore. Any ideas?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Did the IP address change?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Did the IP address change?


Which IP address? I haven't changed anything.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Never mind...Figured it out. http://192.168.0.20:8080 worked. Odd, the other link used to work.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Never mind...Figured it out. http://192.168.0.20:8080 worked. Odd, the other link used to work.


It looks like the adapter gets its own IP address from your router.

It starts with a "generic" IP address that you can use to access it before it gets configured, but after your DVR configured it, it pulled a new one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

With mine, if I've reset it I find 192.168.1.123 is the default.
It also has a secondary IP of 169.254.34.156

Once it connects to my router it has: 
Bridge IP Address: 192.168.1.67
secondary IP: 169.254.34.156


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> I'm stumped on this one. I was having issues with connecting to the internet, so I started troubleshooting.
> 
> I checked the WCCK lights and all were all green as should be. Reset just in case.
> HR24 wouldn't connect to the net via it's setup menu.
> ...


Ring up the TV station to get your answer. Their number should be listed in the Erie phone book.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Ring up the TV station to get your answer. Their number should be listed in the Erie phone book.


Ummm, what?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Ummm, what?


Unless he thinks "WCCK" refers to the call letters of a TV station instead of "Wireless Cinema Connection Kit" :lol:

And even then there is no TV station WCCK listed for Erie Pa. or anywhere else in the country.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"HoTat2" said:


> Unless he thinks "WCCK" refers to the call letters of a TV station instead of "Wireless Cinema Connection Kit" :lol:
> 
> And even then there is no TV station WCCK listed for Erie Pa. or anywhere else in the country.


Yes and no.

Yes because WCCK is a station in Erie Pennsylvania.
No, not a he here.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> Yes because WCCK is a station in Erie Pennsylvania.


It used to be. Now it is a radio station in Kentucky.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCCK


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

redsoxfan26 said:


> It used to be. Now it is a radio station in Kentucky.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCCK


According to that Wikipedia entry, the call letters were only for a radio station in Erie, Pa. as well, not a TV station.



> ... Note: WCCK call letters originally assigned to 103.7 (K-104) In Erie, PA until the early 1990s when the call letters were changed to WMXE, now WRTS (STAR-104) which plays top 40 format.


So again, there is no evidence of a *TV station* WCCK present or past in Erie, Pa. or existing at any other place in the country that I can find.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Excuse me but: what does this have to do with the topic?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nothing VOS; :grin:

Just one of those typical OT detours a thread takes at times, triggered by a poster's earlier misunderstanding of "WCCK."

In fact due to its frequent need I think the :backtotop icon should be in the top 15 short list to the right of the message box.


----------

